# Metamucil,Citracel, Fibracon, any difference ??



## cowsrule58 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just wondering if it makes a difference in the kind of fiber supplement you take?








I have heard that Citracel doesn't give you as much gas.







But just wondering does it work as well as the others. Can anyone tell me if one works better then the other ones??I am taking the calcium after each meal and taking fiber supplements at bedtime only for now. I was taking Metamucil but now taking Citracel and I honestly do not think it is working as well as the other was but thinking it might be just me. So I am just checking with others on the board here.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I take citracel every morning, it doesn't really help alliviate anything really, but it does make me a little more consistent, I think, and anything that helps a little seems worth using to me.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use Benefiber. I like it much better than metacucil (yuk!) and citrucel. No gas or bloating.


----------

